# Farcry 2



## Teco (Oct 16, 2008)

I was hoping with all the different ways you can approach a situation plus take intel for your map there would be a godly co-op, sadly no, apparently with map maker and multiplayer it just wasnt possible, the game was just too big! Makes me wish I had a decent computer so I could wait for a co-op mod. But even so, does this game not look amazing? Hell look at the fire mechanics. It looks like they started fresh, no feral human hybrids via injection going on here...I think. Mayhap it'll be a 'What a twist!' moment and bring it back. I think I'll enjoy endless map multiplayer abit, as long as it doesnt lag like Farcry Instincts did for awhile there. Anybody out there thinking about this one? Discuss maybe your style of approach.. wait for the wind to come to your favor and burn your enemies with a wildfire, stealth, or come in with a Hummer through their front games blasting away with the mounted gun like Rambo?


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 16, 2008)

God I can not WAIT for this game!
I've had it pre-ordered since I found out it was 50x50 kilometer map a long time ago.

I will be playing it as a sniper, laying on high elevation 1-2 clicks out and adjusting for gravity (I know that's in the Duna Engine) and wind (I doubt that's in the engine) and just taking out my targets that way until I need to get close and go nighttime, silent and deadly. Other times running and gunning blowing everything up. Mostly I will be professional on my main save and have a spare to screw around in.

Looks like the best FPS to date and quite possibly the best for a long while. Great details, animations, story, etc with amazing re-playability and seems like very decent online modes as well. OH and the all mighty map creator for when you get bored and decide to create your own single player missions.


----------



## Teco (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh my you can create single player mission too with that?! Oh this is going to be fun! I love realistic sniping. I remember the old Far Cry days, I think it was my third game for the 360, oh that game never got boring. Im definitely getting it when it comes out... my paycheck will be gone come the end of this month and November xD


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 16, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> OH and the all mighty map creator for when you get bored and decide to create your own single player missions.



for when I get bored?... dude, I'm still playing far cry instincts SOLELY because of the map editor... if this thing is even 1.5 times better than FC:I map editor, you can bet I'll be there! and from what I've seen, this map editor looks amazing! 

and is all that true, with the sniping thing... THAT realistic?! wow 0_o

maybe people will finally get the fuck away from halo for 2 god damn seconds to play this game =D 

halo.... *shakes fist*


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 16, 2008)

Yea you can build maps, nearly anything can be built too!
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/41616.html (HD)
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/41617.html (SD)
User made maps on the test team!

You can create entire replicas of things such as Paris (shown in that video) you can add AI as well both factions as well as neutral, civilian, and just hated by everyone.

I've seen some clips of people creating a realistic warefare map with 3 sides and civs in the crossfire, they let it all play out in spectate mode and it was quite interesting to see the AI flank, snipe, drag off their wounded and cover each other. Really, really neat AI system.

Oh two more vids on map editor.

Console video:
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38618.html (HD)
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38617.html (SD)
PC Video:
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/40522.html (HD)
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/40523.html (SD)
The only large difference between the two is the PC is more of a list and more complex controls and options but makes it able to be slightly more detailed. The 360 has the "wheel" But it's much easier for non-experience creators.

I would also like to just add the new trailer out is pure awesome, pay attention to the very -fine- details such as weapon troubles and animations...
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/41568.html (HD)
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/41569.html (SD)


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 16, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Yea you can build maps, nearly anything can be built too!
> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/41616.html user made maps on the test team!
> 
> You can create entire replicas of things such as Paris (shown in that video) you can add AI as well both factions as well as neutral, civilian, and just hated by everyone.
> ...


ok, after watching that video... I'm now thinking, the map editor is about.... 48x better than I expected x3

seriously... caves? cities... omfg. I find it funny how people obsess over the fire spreading feature, yet they've got this map editor that's SO much cooler!


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 16, 2008)

Yea I updated it with more stuff, check out the other links! ^..^


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 16, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Yea I updated it with more stuff, check out the other links! ^..^


I saw that second trailer. It was awesome, but it didn't show me the truly badass things you can do with a map editor, like making mother fucking caves!.... I've got an awesome idea for that one =D

so, do you happen to have a PS3 ID? I'm not getting it for X360

I wanna create a map and show ya'll


----------



## Teco (Oct 16, 2008)

Nice. I would so get the computer version if I knew I could run it, the map possibilities should be amazing on PC. Yes, the AI looks pretty good compared to most games. The one multiplayer gametype looks awesome, where you have the leaders. <3 Its going to be so fun to snipe those guys


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 16, 2008)

also, can you revive people on multiplayer? all I heard is that you can be revived.. not the best information though.


----------



## Teco (Oct 16, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ...making mother fucking caves!....



Actually, I joined a game in Instincts where a guy made a cave for Predator Mode. My god it was the sweetest thing ever, it was made... perfectly. I dont know how this guy did it.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 16, 2008)

You can revive online yes, but if they take a fatal wound or are to far gone there isn't much you can do, usually you will pull them up and drag them off or perform first aid, relocating dislocated bones, removing shrapnel, bandaging etc.. Kinda like you do to yourself in Singleplayer. One thing, if you're hit in the head online chances you will be killed, same goes if your legs are blown out from under you and you go into critical state then they walk up and shoot you in the head, you will be killed instantly.

As for me I don't currently own a PS3 but I will be getting this for PC anyway since my computer will make this game amazing! <3 Murrr!

The first thing I'm doing is Singleplayer for a few weeks then some map stuff then some online stuff then just go nuts! God this is better than Halo 3 to me and I'm a huge Halo fan, not for the game itself but more for the story.

More things like your weapons degrading as well...also you are never, ever taken out of first person view, ported, or anything, ever. Only time is when you go to sleep to let time pass it swaps quickly to a outside view of it in fast motion.

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/39274.html (HD)
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/39275.html (SD)


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 16, 2008)

Teco said:


> Actually, I joined a game in Instincts where a guy made a cave for Predator Mode. My god it was the sweetest thing ever, it was made... perfectly. I dont know how this guy did it.


how do you make caves in predator?! the best I did was by using 100 fences, and dozens of docks... it sucked xD

but I remember this one guy made an entire city... I mean, it was really great =D skyscrapers and such


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 16, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> You can revive online yes, but if they take a fatal wound or are to far gone there isn't much you can do, usually you will pull them up and drag them off or perform first aid, relocating dislocated bones, removing shrapnel, bandaging etc.. Kinda like you do to yourself in Singleplayer. One thing, if you're hit in the head online chances you will be killed, same goes if your legs are blown out from under you and you go into critical state then they walk up and shoot you in the head, you will be killed instantly.
> 
> As for me I don't currently own a PS3 but I will be getting this for PC anyway since my computer will make this game amazing! <3 Murrr!
> 
> ...


oh no, I know just about everything about the game itself, I just never found much about the map editor, but now I'm happy =D 

I wish the game would run online through all systems: ex: playing the PS3 version against those who own it for computer or xbox360. 

I never found halo to be... in any way... good 0_o sry, I just never got into it


----------



## Teco (Oct 16, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> how do you make caves in predator?! the best I did was by using 100 fences, and dozens of docks... it sucked xD
> 
> but I remember this one guy made an entire city... I mean, it was really great =D skyscrapers and such



I've seen cities but I have no idea how this dude did the cave.. me must have had the ground level/entrance way up in the air and went down of visa versa. It was fun to play on that level with the predators coming up while you fought your way down to the objective. ^__^


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 16, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh no, I know just about everything about the game itself, I just never found much about the map editor, but now I'm happy =D
> 
> I wish the game would run online through all systems: ex: playing the PS3 version against those who own it for computer or xbox360.
> 
> I never found halo to be... in any way... good 0_o sry, I just never got into it



Well I love halo's singleplayer more than the multiplayer, and the online is really fun for tournaments and matches but that's about it for me. More so I love the storyline, I love the books and games storyline and how it meshes so well, really top notch.

Far Cry 2 is one of those rare games that could have zero story and be still -the best- xD


----------



## Teco (Oct 16, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Well I love halo's singleplayer more than the multiplayer, and the online is really fun for tournaments and matches but that's about it for me. More so I love the storyline, I love the books and games storyline and how it meshes so well, really top notch.
> 
> Far Cry 2 is one of those rare games that could have zero story and be still -the best- xD



Pretty much Ditto, I like Halo multiplayer if you got a good team...now you can take screenshots and videos... so that double headshot with one bullet on 2v2 is just that much more awesome... now if only we could get some movie making features in other games >.< I wanna capture card.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 16, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Well I love halo's singleplayer more than the multiplayer, and the online is really fun for tournaments and matches but that's about it for me. More so I love the storyline, I love the books and games storyline and how it meshes so well, really top notch.
> 
> Far Cry 2 is one of those rare games that could have zero story and be still -the best- xD



l  Mass Effect ___
                     l
                     l
                     l
                     l  Halo____
                     l
                     l

I think the crappy scale text attempt tells no lies >=3

and yea, about the farcry thing... although so far, the storyline doesn't seem at all bad


----------



## Teco (Oct 16, 2008)

I was disappointed by the conversations in Mass Effect, they all seemed to lead to a relatively same...point.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 16, 2008)

Teco said:


> I was disappointed by the conversations in Mass Effect, they all seemed to lead to a relatively same...point.


really? I hope you weren't expecting to change the entire game just by choosing one dialogue over the other after every conversation you have... 0_o 

overall, I love mass effect, cause so many reasons. 
the storyline: epic
fighting: not epic, but great
and like, 100+ hours of freaking information about other races?! cmon!

but we're talking about farcry 2: an awesome game... even though it hasn't come out yet x3


----------



## Teco (Oct 16, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> really? I hope you weren't expecting to change the entire game just by choosing one dialogue over the other after every conversation you have... 0_o
> 
> overall, I love mass effect, cause so many reasons.
> the storyline: epic
> ...


 
No no.. they hyped it though.. It was more like there was a small response for what you chose, but then it just combined those branches into the same conversation no matter which one you picked, it just made me feel like there wasnt a real reason behind the choices other than to hear a small change, a great game anyway though, played it three times through all the classes and party combos and such. Good stuff.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 17, 2008)

Also mass effects story got nothing on Halo's. I don't see 5 books that rawk with mass effect on the title. =P


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 17, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Also mass effects story got nothing on Halo's. I don't see 5 books that rawk with mass effect on the title. =P


You don't have to buy three games and five books to experience an average story in return for Mass Effect.


----------



## Teco (Oct 17, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> You don't have to buy three games and five books to experience an average story in return for Mass Effect.



Quantity over... quality and quantity huh? =P


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 17, 2008)

Teco said:


> Quantity over... quality and quantity huh? =P



I love you.


----------



## Teco (Oct 17, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> I love you.



Huzzah. The second dude to tell me that...  this time not so creepy! *punched*  Ha. Its funny im discussing this game right now with my friend as I type. So who's getting it for the 360?


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 17, 2008)

My ex is, he pre-ordered it today, he wants to build maps more than anything but wants me to play them as well his friends =P

What would be -reallllly- bad ass is if they allow maps to be transferred from one platform to the other, it would take a conversion but would be worth the few hours to do so.


----------



## Teco (Oct 17, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> My ex is, he pre-ordered it today, he wants to build maps more than anything but wants me to play them as well his friends =P
> 
> What would be -reallllly- bad ass is if they allow maps to be transferred from one platform to the other, it would take a conversion but would be worth the few hours to do so.


 
Indeed, FASA needs to work with some of these companies and get some cross platform going.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 17, 2008)

WEll I can understand not wanting them to game with each other, because n consoles one big advantage is my framerate and graphics are exactly like the enemies, online that is. I can see sharing maps or even coop. But not online battles.


----------



## LordWibble (Oct 17, 2008)

I was looking forward to this, then they announced the DRM. Fuck off, shitheads. Still be getting the CE, though, just not playing the game. I'm a sucker for CEs .


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 17, 2008)

DRM? CE?


----------



## LordWibble (Oct 17, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> DRM? CE?



DRM = Digital Rights Management (copy protection). CE = Collector's Edition.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 17, 2008)

Ha, I'm grabbing it for the 360, eat shit DRM.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 17, 2008)

LordWibble said:


> DRM = Digital Rights Management (copy protection). CE = Collector's Edition.



Well the CE is the same price, it can only be obtained if you pre-ordered but still same price...

The DRM I don't think will be like EA's or in that regard matter anyway because I'm buying it...


----------



## LordWibble (Oct 18, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Well the CE is the same price, it can only be obtained if you pre-ordered but still same price...
> 
> The DRM I don't think will be like EA's or in that regard matter anyway because I'm buying it...



It is the same fucking bullshit model as EA's DRM. I preordered before they announced it . If I wasn't in love with the CE so much I'd have cancelled my perorder by now. Ah well, chances are I'll prefer Fallout 3 to FC2 anyway. More my kind of game.

Oh and the CE's $20 more.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 18, 2008)

Ubisoft isn't EA it's not the same thing, I've read everything on FC2 and heard nothing of this...at all. O..o


----------



## LordWibble (Oct 18, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Ubisoft isn't EA it's not the same thing, I've read everything on FC2 and heard nothing of this...at all. O..o



They are different companies, however the company providing the DRM is the same (SecuROM). God I hate these fuckers with a passion. At least StarForce let you play without an internet connection and allowed you to install the game _that you fucking paid for_ as many times as you wanted.

And here's a link if you still don't believe me.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 18, 2008)

Hmmm...well not like it makes any difference for people buying it or downloading it, I mean I haven't encountered a issue with a DRM game bought or hacked yet...No errors or anything...



> You have 5 activations on 3 separate PCs.
> 
> - Uninstalling the game "refunds" an activation. This process is called "revoke", so as long as you complete proper uninstall you will be able to install the game an unlimited number of times on 3 systems.
> 
> ...



Actually thinking about it, this is better. Because now it's legit if me and my roommate decide to play on LAN. Not that we wouldn't of cracked his anyway until he gets his own copy.


----------



## LordWibble (Oct 18, 2008)

I have. Thanks to a situation I am waaaaay to tired to explain right now, I can't actually connect my computer to activate the game. Salt is added to the wound when pirates crack the game in a couple of days and revel in their stolen goods. Way to go, Ubisoft. Introduce DRM that EA has been criticised and even sued over, which has been proven to be consistently cracked in a few days by hackers. THAT SURELY IS GOING TO WIN YOU CUSTOMERS AND PROTECT YOUR SALES, DOUCHEBAGS. Unlike those stupid morons at Stardock enjoying great sales for their DRM-free games.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 18, 2008)

Well if you can't connect your computer to the internet that is able to play this game...why even have said computer? Like if oyu had a computer for internet only I doubt you could play the game, if you had a computer for gaming only I'm sure you'd have it connect to the net for patches and internet stuff as well...i mean...PC gaming is sad when you only play singleplayer especially if it has coop. 

If you LAN game then you can certainly contact them with a image of your copy of game and I bet there is a way they could give you a key that cancels the DRM feature for your copy only as well as how ever many more copies you have for the network.

If you play offline only I'm sure you can email or call them with your valid key and proof of purchase I bet they could give you a key as well that cancels the DRM.

Unlike EA Ubisoft isn't a bunch of asshats.


----------



## LordWibble (Oct 18, 2008)

I loathe multiplayer gaming with an undying passion. Patches and whatnot are easily downloaded via this comp and transferred to gaming one. I pretty much only got the gaming computer for Oblivion/Fallout anyway though, plus a few old games that never saw the light of day on consoles. Far CRy 2 however was one game I was looking forward to. I'm actually more pissed that they're pulling this crap with the new Prince of Persia .

Oh and 2K and Atari offer offline activation, Ubi and EA to the best of my knowledge do not.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 18, 2008)

Naw I'm sure Ubi will, they really like people playing their games. If it doesn't come out of the box then try emailing and/or calling to see if it's possible, if not connect once. It doesn't seem to continuously ask you to connect every week like EA's...Or just crack it, like screw it. xP


----------



## Runefox (Oct 18, 2008)

You're not free from DRM on the 360 - It just streamlines it so it's not as big a PITA. On the PC, if your PC has a hiccup or if your antivirus blocks the DRM software or if any number of wonderful things happen to disable its phone-home software, you're not playing your game.

Anyway, this should be fun. I'm going to get it for PC, perhaps. Definitely not for the 360 - Joysticks and shooters do not mix. On the other hand, with my mouse and keyboard, I'll smoke anyone using a joystick.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 18, 2008)

Runefox said:


> You're not free from DRM on the 360 - It just streamlines it so it's not as big a PITA.


Details plz.


Runefox said:


> Anyway, this should be fun. I'm going to get it for PC, perhaps. Definitely not for the 360 -* Joysticks and shooters do not mix.* On the other hand, with my mouse and keyboard, I'll smoke anyone using a joystick.


You suck 
It's really not that hard. Remember your first time using the keyboard and mouse in a true 3D FPS? It's exactly the same, it's an alien control system, but it does work if you put the effort into it.
Halo proved that (like, ignore the game part of it for the sake of this), there's a reason why even PS3 shooters copy it's control layout.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 18, 2008)

He is right though it's never as smooth as a mouse and keyboard, ever. No matter how skilled you are you will still have those chop moments trying to get on target.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 18, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> He is right though it's never as smooth as a mouse and keyboard, ever. No matter how skilled you are you will still have those chop moments trying to get on target.


Mouse and keyboard smooth?!? Ha.
Mice are twitchy and responsive, you can adjust quick-smart and twitch in an instant if something unexpected happens.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 18, 2008)

Uh... that's why I have a G9.

I played xbox professionally in Edmonton Alberta, tournaments with large cash prized, we got second place once when I wasn't even there. Our team was the best but only if we weren't at a massive disadvantage, IE the sniper (me) not being there.

I played Halo 2 mostly there and CSS on PC but we (my clan) were usually close to the top. I think I know what's better for gaming, no matter how good you are with a stick you can't be nearly as precise as a good mouse, even with a good stick. There is always a "chop" with stick, you will at the wrong time hit slightly too hard and go off target, with a mouse I can track movements with 100% precision to their own. Not saying that you can't do a good job with a joystick, I'm saying even the best will mess up with pushing slightly to hard at the wrong time.

With a good mouse I very rarely miss a head-shot with a rifle, it's usually lag that does it. Same goes with joystick, but it's a lot harder for people new or once you get rusty, mouse is like riding a bike. Always smooth and easy even if you don't touch one for a few months.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 18, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> werds


Yeah yeah, but the console controller isn't as bad as people make it out to be.
I know shit loads of gamers that 'chop' with mice, but the thing with a mouse is you know how to use it from going on the internet and just general computer usage. so of course it's going to seem easier, it's because they use the thing enough anyway.
With a controller you only use it to play games. Not to get on YouTube, check emails, burn a CD/DVD, whatever.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 18, 2008)

I guess this depends on opinion but you can get much, much much much more precision with a mouse than any joy. No matter what it is, the simple fact remains if you watch a game trailer you can easily tell it's console from the movements. I didn't say it was bad, I'm saying mouse is better, they are both fine, especially if you get use to one but one will always be better than the other, simple things like sensitivity swapping on the fly and with mouse and keyboard you get many more buttons for things in a game, macros, and with a mouse RTS gaming is better, RPG gaming is better, and FPS gaming is smoother, more precise. Even the best Console gamer ever compared to a average PC gamer, their movements will be about the same in terms of smooth.


----------



## Teco (Oct 19, 2008)

I grew up on joysticks ;_;
But yeah. its hard to decide which I like better, I dont think I'd say, get a 360 controller for the computer though. In that situation I'd use a mouse but controllers have a nice grip and easy to use feature if you got them, better for games that dont need alot of controls obviously.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 19, 2008)

Yup, looks awesome. Who is getting for PS3?


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 19, 2008)

*Crickets* o..o

x3 I have my ex nabbing it on 360, my roommate on pc, myself on pc, and I know no one getting it on ps3, now I do!


----------



## Bambi (Oct 19, 2008)

I came.

Into this thread. I'm so getting Farcry 2 ... if not just to make maps...


----------



## Runefox (Oct 19, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> Babble


If you've _ever_ watched gameplay videos of a console shooter, you'd notice a lot of people moving rather stiffly. Also, the aiming tends to be on the horizontal axis almost exclusively.

I can aim much more quickly with much more accuracy with a mouse than a joystick, and there is nothing that any skill with a joystick can do that I can't do with a mouse right now. With a good enough mouse (read: cheaper than a 360/PS3 controller), you have a greater deal of control with a greater range and speed of movement. You can make more precise movements and more wide, sweeping movements. In many games, I can spin around and destroy someone _shooting at me from directly behind me_, in some cases with a single shot. Warrock is a good example, though the M24 isn't as accurate as it used to be for that.

Anyway...



> Details plz.


DRM on the 360. Well, here's the thing: The 360 has DRM. Period.

Disc checks, region lockout, internet connectivity required to access certain content, constant phoning home with regard to downloaded content, restriction of transfer for downloaded content, restriction of transfer for downloaded content across X-Box 360 units using the same Live account such as with a replacement unit (with many things requiring re-purchasing and/or an internet connection to work after transfer).

In short, it's DRM paradise - You just don't notice it. And every other console is the same.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 20, 2008)

Exactly, people shouldn't notice it on PC either, unless they didn't actually buy it or are attempting to run it on more than one PC...Those that do have issues with it, that's very sad that you could screw something up so badly it thinks you never bought the game, with the disk in your hand. D: Just call the company! x3


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 20, 2008)

Runefox said:


> If you've _ever_ watched gameplay videos of a console shooter, you'd notice a lot of people moving rather stiffly. Also, the aiming tends to be on the horizontal axis almost exclusively. *And moar so on so on*


I _play_ console shooters, and no, it's not that hard to vertically move. One thing you must realize is that a console shooter will take longer to spin around, so they'll need more speed on the horizontal than the vertical one.

Stiff moving depends on the game. Most of the time you're more likely to see consolers move in a smoother circle than someone on PC will. Why? They hold in the Movement stick and Aim stick half in and ta-da! Circle.
PC = W+D plus slide mouse, slide mouse,( and maybe another slide mouse), circle!.



Runefox said:


> DRM on the 360. Well, here's the thing: The 360 has DRM. Period.
> 
> Disc checks, region lockout, internet connectivity required to access certain content, constant phoning home with regard to downloaded content, restriction of transfer for downloaded content, restriction of transfer for downloaded content across X-Box 360 units using the same Live account such as with a replacement unit (with many things requiring re-purchasing and/or an internet connection to work after transfer).
> 
> In short, it's DRM paradise - You just don't notice it. And every other console is the same.



Does it limit your installs/uninstalls?
You've always had to have a disk/cart in there because of memory reasons.
It's hardly the arse-holeish DRM PC has been getting purely because the consoles haven't really had the option to work any other way.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 20, 2008)

> Does it limit your installs/uninstalls?
> You've always had to have a disk/cart in there because of memory reasons.
> It's hardly the arse-holeish DRM PC has been getting purely because the consoles haven't really had the option to work any other way.





> In short, it's DRM paradise - You just don't notice it. ...





> (words) ... Stiff moving depends on the game. ... (words)


No, it's to do with the control method. A joystick has (usually) anywhere between 255 and 65535 possible positions on each axis (I believe the 360 is the latter (could be half that, too lazy to check using my controller adapter); However, most games have a large enough dead zone+low enough threshold to limit that to closer to 255 to ensure that things like the weight of the joystick doesn't cause extra movement). That's fine, actually, but the thing is, it's a constant motion. It's not as natural as using a mouse, especially for shooters. If you were holding a pistol, you'd be moving your hands in a very similar way you'd move them with a mouse. If you were to move in the same way as you would with a joystick, then you'd look like a robot or something.

The movement, by its very _nature_ is going to be stiff, because for every moment you move the joystick into a position where it reads movement, you will be moving in that direction, and no matter how good you are, it's going to be that way. You can compensate for it in time, but it isn't as natural as using hand/arm movements. It isn't an absolute control method. It's great for things like flight (Ace Combat's controls couldn't be better), but for aiming something? Quickly? Not so much.

So in short, gimme cross-platform capability for Far Cry 2, give me my PC and you can have your console. And I'll destroy you.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 20, 2008)

Gimmie a console and I will destroy you all! Muhahaha, give me a PC and I will destroy me, saving you all. x3


----------



## LordWibble (Oct 24, 2008)

Got the game yesterday. After actually managing to activate it, it had issues with non-existent emulation software. 'Fuck it,' I thought. 'Crack-town here I come.' Lo and behold, upon the very day of release there was already a working crack available. So anyway the game's fun but not amazing moar opinion and better thought-out post later sick and tired right now bai.


----------



## Teco (Oct 24, 2008)

-.- Hollywood video is slow to getting this game. I've been going for the last few days since the original GS website's stated release date and nothing, plus then my friend got it for his computer. Mayhap I'll wait.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 25, 2008)

I got it, so does my roommate. 10/10 x3 I love it, best FPS I've played in a long ass time. Far, far better looking than crysis, runs better, plays better, missions are more fun, just doing nothing can be fun. Sniping from high up is amazing.


----------



## Teco (Oct 25, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> I got it, so does my roommate. 10/10 x3 I love it, best FPS I've played in a long ass time. Far, far better looking than crysis, runs better, plays better, missions are more fun, just doing nothing can be fun. Sniping from high up is amazing.



....*grabby hands* Well I'll be playing it on the PC here over the weekend at my friends after some Saw 5 tonight -3-  You got it for the console didntcha?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 25, 2008)

just got it and after a while it stopped working, my x-box hasn't had red ring but thats the thing there was no red ring. i mean i get to the point where it says far cry 2 press start and then a little side bar shows up and say i cant play cause its unreadable and i should clean it and restart the console and i did about five times and it still doesn't work any one know whats up.


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah sounds good so i ordered it coming on Tuesday or Wednesday 

Loved the first farcry so it better be good >.>


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 25, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> Yup, looks awesome. Who is getting for PS3?


 
Yep i'm getting it for ps3, like add meh 
General-Jones


----------



## Teco (Oct 25, 2008)

blackfuredfox said:


> just got it and after a while it stopped working, my x-box hasn't had red ring but thats the thing there was no red ring. i mean i get to the point where it says far cry 2 press start and then a little side bar shows up and say i cant play cause its unreadable and i should clean it and restart the console and i did about five times and it still doesn't work any one know whats up.


 Hopefully you reader isnt wonky like mine.. I had to do all sorts of things to get it to read my discs again... the weirdest one that worked was standing on it.. yup.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 25, 2008)

Teco said:


> Hopefully you reader isnt wonky like mine.. I had to do all sorts of things to get it to read my discs again... the weirdest one that worked was standing on it.. yup.



i hope it isnt too cause i dont want to stand on it or pay to get fixed.


----------



## Teco (Oct 25, 2008)

blackfuredfox said:


> i hope it isnt too cause i dont want to stand on it or pay to get fixed.



Yeah, if your game just starts saying all your games are unreadable at the dashboard, ya might have to.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 25, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO, do you know if it will be expensive?


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 25, 2008)

Teco said:


> ....*grabby hands* Well I'll be playing it on the PC here over the weekend at my friends after some Saw 5 tonight -3-  You got it for the console didntcha?



No I got it for PC my ex got it for console


----------



## Tudd (Oct 25, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Yeah sounds good so i ordered it coming on Tuesday or Wednesday
> 
> Loved the first farcry so it better be good >.>


 
Got it before you!  To top it off, I also got the preorder edition without preordering. 

I've heard this game might not be so "cool" for all those widescreen gamers out there and I thought "news" of this nature travelled fast.


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 25, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Got it before you!  To top it off, I also got the preorder edition without preordering.
> 
> I've heard this game might not be so "cool" for all those widescreen gamers out there and I thought "news" of this nature travelled fast.


 
;_; at both of those things. 

PS even though to be honest i don't give a crap he can have his game sooner then me i don't care!

PPS i fo really care very much so ;_;


----------



## Teco (Oct 26, 2008)

blackfuredfox said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO, do you know if it will be expensive?



No no, standing on it wont cost mu--oh.. Oh! Yeah.. hundred or so without your warranty =/ There's some videos on youtube that explain some ways that MIGHT fix it, its basically pushing a piece that got pull out of place by the magnetic pull of the disc


----------



## Rayne (Oct 26, 2008)

I got extremely bored of the game rather quickly, but I wound up sucking it up and completing it.

It has its moments of sheer awesomeness, but stuff like the checkpoints and the random mercs running around with M249s, M2s, and Mk.19s on the back of their Jeeps and such annoyed the living crap out of me.


----------



## Tudd (Oct 26, 2008)

Rayne said:


> I got extremely bored of the game rather quickly, but I wound up sucking it up and completing it.
> 
> It has its moments of sheer awesomeness, but stuff like the checkpoints and the random mercs running around with M249s, M2s, and Mk.19s on the back of their Jeeps and such annoyed the living crap out of me.


 
The checkpoints are begining to annoy me as well. The Springfield has really helped out though. :grin:


----------



## Rayne (Oct 26, 2008)

Tudd said:


> The checkpoints are begining to annoy me as well. The Springfield has really helped out though. :grin:



I prefer ye old M79 and Mk. 19. Nothing like some 40mm grenades to brighten your day. 8)


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 26, 2008)

Hopefully this game will come tomorrow, hopefully


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 26, 2008)

Teco said:


> No no, standing on it wont cost mu--oh.. Oh! Yeah.. hundred or so without your warranty =/ There's some videos on youtube that explain some ways that MIGHT fix it, its basically pushing a piece that got pull out of place by the magnetic pull of the disc



thank god it was just the disc i guess someone hit my 360 and screwed the disc up boy are they gonna be made at the rental place


----------



## Tudd (Oct 26, 2008)

Rayne said:


> I prefer ye old M79 and Mk. 19. Nothing like some 40mm grenades to brighten your day. 8)


 
And here I was thinking I was doing it "old skool" with the M1903.  

Explosives always make for good times when they're *not* point at you. :grin:



			
				Mr Fox said:
			
		

> Hopefully this game will come tomorrow, hopefully


 
If all is right in the cosmos you shall get it.


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 26, 2008)

May i spam this thread fine chaps?


----------



## Teco (Oct 26, 2008)

blackfuredfox said:


> thank god it was just the disc i guess someone hit my 360 and screwed the disc up boy are they gonna be made at the rental place



Ha.. just.. slowly put it back in the case, give it back to them and walk the hell away awkwardly


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 26, 2008)

Teco said:


> Ha.. just.. slowly put it back in the case, give it back to them and walk the hell away awkwardly



probably what ill do but what was strange is that when i opened the disc tray the disc was still spinning, none of my other games have done that.


----------



## Teco (Oct 26, 2008)

blackfuredfox said:


> probably what ill do but what was strange is that when i opened the disc tray the disc was still spinning, none of my other games have done that.



ew. weird. 

But yeah! I got to play it alittle, its pretty sweet


----------



## Mr Wolf (Oct 26, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> May i spam this thread fine chaps?


 
No GTFO!

Anyway Farcry 2 is good, i got it on release day so yeah it is a great game.


----------



## Kyoujin (Oct 26, 2008)

I love the Farcry map editor as always, and the multiplayer is fun though it can be pretty hard.. at least until you get your upgrades. But boy does the single player get annoying.. almost every mission you take is on the other side of the map, sometimes if you're lucky they'll be close to a bus station.. if not, you have to drive there, usually go through checkpoints (and why does EVERY person randomly shoot at you? Even if you're driving a civvie vehicle). Other than that, I do like the game. It's especially fun getting to choose how you want to do your mission.. stealth, or guns blazing. My favorite one was when I had to assassinate some guy in the middle of a village on a lake. Waited til it was dark and rainy, ran across the cliffs and sniped him.. then escaped without anyone ever seeing me. xD That was fun.


----------



## LordWibble (Oct 28, 2008)

I still can't really tell if I hate the game or not. I need to collect my thoughts and then actually explain why I hate it.


----------



## Teco (Oct 28, 2008)

Aye, the whole driving across the map to a mission and then back was annoying me, specially when you're playing the hardest difficulty and going through those checkpoints takes out your vehicle and they just so happen to not have one


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the driving, it just feels so realistic. Though it's also because my settings are high thus making everything I do in the game look really good. Also using the boats as a sniping platform is really fun. <3


----------



## Tudd (Nov 3, 2008)

LordWibble said:


> I still can't really tell if I hate the game or not. I need to collect my thoughts and then actually explain why I hate it.


 
Hate the multiplayer component.


----------



## Teco (Nov 3, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Hate the multiplayer component.


really? I havent gotten to play that yet... is it bugged? Broken?


----------



## Tudd (Nov 4, 2008)

Teco said:


> really? I havent gotten to play that yet... is it bugged? Broken?



Relative to big titles such as CoD4 and the like, its useless. Death only happens with headshots (with any sort of speed) and those are mildly too difficult to achieve.

In other words, its not my type of shooter as the further away from Rainbow Six 3 you move, the less I enjoy. Whether or not that's even close to useful to you, thats a totally different story. :grin:


----------



## Teco (Nov 4, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Relative to big titles such as CoD4 and the like, its useless. Death only happens with headshots (with any sort of speed) and those are mildly too difficult to achieve.
> 
> In other words, its not my type of shooter as the further away from Rainbow Six 3 you move, the less I enjoy. Whether or not that's even close to useful to you, thats a totally different story. :grin:



Hm, personally I like games where you're hard to kill.. means the person with more skill should win in a fight. I do hope they fix Cod5, I dont like my zero death kill streaks being ended by the guy with no kills that magically spawns behind me. -.-;


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 4, 2008)

Well it's not so much it's hard to kill someone... the PC online is bugged, there are several on-shot-kill weapons that you have to unlock and everybody seems to have them, it's laggy, and there is no VOIP...So it's like shooting fish in a barrel if you have vent and a team.


----------



## Teco (Nov 4, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Well it's not so much it's hard to kill someone... the PC online is bugged, there are several on-shot-kill weapons that you have to unlock and everybody seems to have them, it's laggy, and there is no VOIP...So it's like shooting fish in a barrel if you have vent and a team.



Ah, I see... a bad design. And what of the 360 version? I assume more of the same?


----------



## LordWibble (Nov 8, 2008)

Why I hate Far Cry 2:
A look into open-world games with Lord Wibble.

Firstly, and this needs to be said, I don't like open world games. Well, I don't like open world games _because _of their open worlds. I hate GTA, and most of its clones leave me cold. However, four particular open world games are four of my favourite games ever. These are Assassin's Creed, S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl (not Clear Sky, there's an important difference to be discussed later), Morrowind and Oblivion. The reason I loved these games is thus: immersion. I loved just being able to _inhabit_ a living, breathing (not so much in STALKER's case) world. I know that doing nothing all day but walking around, talking to people and looking at stuff sounds incredibly boring, but for some reason I just get a kick out of it.

So now we have Far Cry 2. A (mostly) HUD-less open-world game set in 50km2 of Africa, by one of my favourite developers. Sa-weet says I. So after hours of DRM-related woes I finally get the game up and running. The rather lengthy opening sequence gave me high hopes for the game as I saw the beautiful (artistically anyway) savannah, and was shown the fire effects, animals etc. After a couple of missions I was acclimated with the games play style, and fairly competent at stealthy actions. The missions are enjoyable but largely repetitive. It _would_ be a repetitive yet immersive and wonderful experience but for a couple of things.

First off, the graphics. Any and all comparisons to Crysis are wholly unjustified, as they're very nearly polar opposites. Crysis is a stunningly detailed and good-looking game in a generic, bland tropical environment, whereas Far Cry 2 is a plastic mess with reasonably strong art direction. How I am I supposed to find it immersive when the sniper rifle I'm holding looks like a child's plaything? Vehicles and objects tend to be very blocky, and much of the vegetation looks awful. The game runs like a dog to boot. I like to think I'm above graphics-whoring, but the visuals seriously detract from the experience here. Contrast this to STALKER, which released with a seriously outdated graphics engine. But from the dirt on sniper scopes and binoculars, to the way the weapons handled, everything felt _real_.

And then there's the guard posts. Jesus Christ I hate these goddamn things. Seriously, they're annoying, repetitive, pointless wastes of space that ruin immersion. When I spend three hours wading through guard posts to get to an objective and then ten minutes completing it, I get rather ticked off. The constant jeep patrols are yet another annoyance that have to be constantly dealt with. Admittedly such things cropped up in both STALKER and Assassin's Creed, but in the former they were few and far between, and in the latter they only really cropped up late-game, when you've had plenty of time to enjoy the world for what it is.

The AI is another gripe. Alternately making stealth challenge-less by staring straight at walls when I'm right next to them and turning round and shooting my face off from ~100m away while I'm sitting camouflaged in long grass.

Normally these sorts of things would feel like minor niggles at best, but they present serious issues with my enjoyment of the game. All I want to do is ride a jeep around the area hunting diamonds, but the game seems hell-bent on stopping that. The constant attacks by guard posts and patrols grate at my nerves and make me hate every second I spend with the game. The AI means I don't enjoy how I'm fighting them, and the graphics mean I don't enjoy where I'm fighting them. And really, when all you can think whilst playing a game is 'jesus christ, will this game just fuck off already?' That's not great design.

tldr; The game would be awesome if there were no people in it.

Also, this is absolute gold.


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 8, 2008)

I still don't understand this plastic thing. Do you know what plastic looks like because you clearly don't.

Tip: Go around Guard posts. You can avoid 70% of them this way. You don't have to go very far either to avoid them either.


----------



## TheComet (Nov 8, 2008)

The cure for any guard post headache:

Silent MP5
Silent Makarov
Dart Rifle
well places molotov cocktail

or if all else fails.

FLAMETHROWER.


pretty good game, the buddy AI needs some work on not dying and some of the voiceacting is iffy, but overall I have fun with it.

The map editor is crazy, you can do a TON with it


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 8, 2008)

TheComet said:


> pretty good game, *the buddy AI needs some work on not dying* and some of the voiceacting is iffy, but overall I have fun with it.


I had the dude with the Cornrow hair for a Rescue-buddy in the second map. He died, no matter how many Stabbys I put in him 
He had to coming to him though, he wasn't very good at the rescue thing. He'd normally drag me into an area with more baddies, eg: An outpost, a 'special area' (Post Office, Dental Clinic, etc. etc.) and end up getting shot himself :? This time I guess his body had enough.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Nov 9, 2008)

Hard game is hard

The single player in this kicked my ass so hard I'm currently shitting out of my forehead, probably was a bad idea to play it on the normal difficulty on the first go. Loved how I got a Springfield 1903 lefty model that really made sense, so did the abundance of lefty AK47s and every other gun being a lefty model. Can someone please explain to me why in videogames is every gun oriented for lefties but used by a right handed character?

Also I loved when the AR16 I randomly found blew up in the middle of a firefight; that was so helpful, same with the Makerov two seconds later. Also, the SPAS is now the death machine to me because once I got it anything foolish enough to get in range was royally raped in the face with buckshot pellets or was a soon to be exploding car.

Also I'm pissed that my character didn't talk in game; I purposefully choose Frank, the Irish dude so I could hear a funny Irish accent the whole time I played, only to be disappointed. Oh well.

Farcry 2 is way better then that broken ass Mercenaries 2, that's for damned sure.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 9, 2008)

Uh...you do know, most of those weapons are actually lefty...in real life.

In fact, almost every bolt action rifle can be swapped to either side.

The AK47 has different models, it's about 50/50 on what side the bolt is on as well.

And also, they have tons of AK's, if you don't pay attention the jackel is supplying arms to both the APA and UFLL, mostly he's taking the arms from other wars and countries, so there is a abundancy of G3's and such. Also, they made it so as you play along the enemies gear slowly gets better as well. It is a game...by the way.


----------



## Rayne (Nov 9, 2008)

KazukiFerret said:


> Can someone please explain to me why in videogames is every gun oriented for lefties but used by a right handed character?



Because it looks cooler. That's really about it.



NewfDraggie said:


> Uh...you do know, most of those weapons are actually lefty...in real life.



Sure, they can be, but almost all of them are right-handed simply because such a small portion of the people actually using them are left-handed. Bolt actions are easy enough to swap over if you know what you're doing, sure, but on firearms such as the AK-47? Not so much - far less than 50/50 there.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 9, 2008)

Well actually it's preferred by a lot of right handed people to use left handed bolts....


----------



## Rayne (Nov 9, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Well actually it's preferred by a lot of right handed people to use left handed bolts....



True, if only so that one can keep their firing hand in place while working the bolt...


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 9, 2008)

Yea I know a lot of hunters that prefer it like that, I don't, though I steady the rifle with my right arm and shoot with my left when I'm using bolt action. 

I usually hold with my left, shooting with my right. Depends really, I get more control and more stabilization using my right arm to steady the weapon, so I use it that way when firing on a range. 

But in anything else where I'm moving a lot I tend to use it with right hand fireing, left holding.


----------



## TheComet (Nov 9, 2008)

yeah the guns being lefty was a bit strange at first, but I guess you can argue because of the Jackal's gun selling methods most of the intact guns he sold were lefty.

As for your character, he buys his own weaponry so I'd imagine if he wants left he gets lefty, but I'm still not sure why you'd want shell casings flying in your face


----------



## Teco (Nov 9, 2008)

TheComet said:


> but I'm still not sure why you'd want shell casings flying in your face




Cause it makes you feel awesome. *spray*Ask for more!


----------



## TheComet (Nov 9, 2008)

Teco said:


> Cause it makes you feel awesome. *spray*Ask for more!


"see that small mark on my arm? 5.52 calubur round."
"what about the huge ones on your face? was that from an epic battle??"
"...shooting range."


----------



## Teco (Nov 9, 2008)

TheComet said:


> "see that small mark on my arm? 5.52 calubur round."
> "what about the huge ones on your face? was that from an epic battle??"
> "...shooting range."



...an EPIC session at the shooting range! *punched*


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 9, 2008)

I think the thing about the game that I love most (besides the ultimate kickass map editor) is the fact that other players can revive you. so cool, you think you're dead, then the next second, some guy's helping you up =3 that's what I call good co-op play

also, the single player mode... Marty is too cool. I must've died at least 20 times, and there he was every time, saving my helpless ass xD


----------



## Tudd (Nov 10, 2008)

I guess these guys must hate me as I've only been saved once or twice out of a possible total of maybe 5-10 deaths. : \

As for the lefty situation, it's a game... Games have had the M1 with a 10 round magazine that is reloadable at any point in time. Point? Developers can be clueless from time to time.


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 10, 2008)

Making maps on LBP is so much better then making maps on this game, but on the other hand, they are two completly games so i suppose my opinion is invalid.

Sorry for wasting your time, post count +1.


----------



## Rayne (Nov 10, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Making maps on LBP is so much better then making maps on this game, but on the other hand, they are two completly games so i suppose my opinion is invalid.



Replace LBP with any game that uses a Radiant-esque editor and you have my view. Hah!

iPostCount++;


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 10, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Making maps on LBP is so much better then making maps on this game, but on the other hand, they are two completly games so i suppose my opinion is invalid.
> 
> Sorry for wasting your time, post count +1.



I told you, you wouldn't regret trying that game out


----------

